# wooden pyramid need measurements



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking for some information on how to build a wooden pyramid.
I need the angles for the bottom and sides for a 15x15 pyramid.If some 
one knows how help would be great thanks joe


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

wood138 said:


> I need the angles for the bottom and sides for a 15x15 pyramid.


Well, a triangle has 3 sides...15X15X? That last measurement is kinda critical.
http://www.csgnetwork.com/righttricalc.html


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for your help Daren. Joe


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Joe,I'm just dyin' to know what the 3rd dimension of that triangle is.:huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pyramids commonly thought of to have five sides (four vertical) would need the base dimensions, and the height. Is it a 15" square base and 15" tall to the apex?

Just to throw a wrench into this mix, a pyramid could have three vertical sides. The base then would be a triangle.

Here is a site WITH SOME INFO.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, looks like I totally misread that question. I glossed right over the word pyramid and it registered triangle in my brain. :blink: But the math is the same none the less. 

That would partially explain 15X15, that could be the base measurement ? But there is still one measurement missing in the question that would be the height, which determines the angles. Or like cabinetman said 15" square and 15" tall?

Here is a link to figure angles in pyramid specifically http://www.math.toronto.edu/mathnet/questionCorner/miter.html


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

The base would be 15" square the sides would be 15" high.could any one tell me the angle the sides would be coming off the bottom base
and the angle were the two sides meet going up to top I wish I could draw it for you guys to explain it better no good with algebra . thanks Joe


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

wood138 said:


> I wish I could draw it for you guys to explain it better no good with algebra . thanks Joe


The easy way to do it without algebra is just lay it out on the bench/blackboard/floor/piece of cardboard...Draw a straight line 15" long. Find the centerline (7 1/2") and draw a line with a square straight up, that gives you your height at top dead center. Draw a line from the TDC to each end of your base. Use a $1 clear plastic protractor laid on the angle at the bottom, presto. (reckon you are going to have to have the protractor anyway to build it ?)


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Daren I,ll give it a try this makes more sense


----------

